# My 110 Gallon Peninsula SPS Tank



## sweet ride

Hi GTA Aquaria!!! Just wanted to share my system with everyone! Your feedback regarding the system is always welcome!

The pictures were a little outdated (from beguining of spring). I will post a more updated picture soon.

*System:*
Display Tank Size: 60 x 18 x 24 Peninsula rimless tank by Miracle Aquarium with centre overflow 
Sump: 40 gallons breeder
DT Lighting: 2 Aqua Medic 250MH with 14K DE Phoenix bulb ● 2 T5HO 54w retrofit with KZ Super Blue ● DT Custom LED Moon Light
Sump Lighting: 6500K Power Compact 
Water movement: Return Pump Poseidon PS4 ● Powerhead Koralia Evo 1400 X 4 on Wavemaker & 2 Modded Tunze 6045 Nano Streams
Other equipment: DA Reef Keeper Lite wtih ORP, PH & Temp Monitor ● American Pinpoint PH &Temp Monitor
Filtration: Euro-Reef RS180 skimmer ● NP Bio Pellets ● GFO Pellets ● Carbon in a TLF Phosphate Reactor
Calcium and Alkalinity Additives: BRS 2 part solution dosing 120 ml throughout the day
Live Rock/Sand: <100lbs Mix Live Rocks ● 90lbs Sugar Size Sand
Water: RO/DI unit 6 stage Aqua-safe model 100gpd ● Instant Ocean Salt Mix

*Parameter:*
Temp: 77.5F
Salinity: 1.025 
PH: 7.8
Calcium: 450
Alkalinity: 7.50
Magnesium: 1450
ORP: 420
Phosphate: ZERO
Nitrate: ZERO


----------



## sweet ride

A few more,


----------



## sweet ride

and a few FTS.


----------



## sweet ride

and a few non sps


----------



## sweet ride

and here are a few top down shots


----------



## Dabigmandan

Wow!


----------



## bigfishy

Amazing! 

I wish mine can look like yours in the future


----------



## BettaBeats

wow, excellent shots! healthy, lush, colourful! nice thread!


----------



## Holidays

Those pictures should be framed


----------



## caker_chris

you got some skill, in both reefs and photography

beautiful tank


----------



## Tbird

That's an absolutely stunning tank!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## aquanutt

Holy shit... sorry for my lango.
what a tank man! awesome job...

questions,
which camera did you use to take those awesome pictures?

cheers
sly


----------



## Big Ray

beautiful tank, beautiful macro shots !!! 

tell us more about the system, what do tou dose coral food wise ?


----------



## conix67

Nice tank and pictures!

Love your camera/lens. Pictures taken with powerheads off, very nice!


----------



## Kweli

Wow... Always feel proud of my tank until i see someone with this


----------



## sweet ride

Dabigmandan said:


> Wow!


thanks for the compliments Dabigmandan!!!!



bigfishy said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I wish mine can look like yours in the future


Thanks bigfishy!!!! am sure in time your system would look better that this one!!!!



BettaBeats said:


> wow, excellent shots! healthy, lush, colourful! nice thread!


thanks for the compliments BettaBeats!!!!!



Holidays said:


> Those pictures should be framed


thanks for the compliments Holidays!!!!



caker_chris said:


> you got some skill, in both reefs and photography
> 
> beautiful tank


thanks for the compliments caker_chris!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Tbird said:


> That's an absolutely stunning tank!! Thanks for sharing!!


thanks for the compliments Tbird!!!!! happy to share!!!!



aquanutt said:


> Holy shit... sorry for my lango.
> what a tank man! awesome job...
> 
> questions,
> which camera did you use to take those awesome pictures?
> 
> cheers
> sly


thanks for the compliments aquanutt!!!! Those photos were taken with a Canon 50D.



Big Ray said:


> beautiful tank, beautiful macro shots !!!
> 
> tell us more about the system, what do tou dose coral food wise ?


thanks for the compliments Big Ray!!!!

twice a week after the main lights are out the system is feed a combination of Nutra-Kol NutraPlus Complete Feed, DT's Oyster Eggs Natural Reef Diet and Cyclop-eeze. I cant really tell if it helps but all i know is i get great polyp extension, and the anthias definitely enjoy the cyclop-eeze!

The only other thing that gets added to the tank is ALK & CAL now at about 150mm of each.



conix67 said:


> Nice tank and pictures!
> 
> Love your camera/lens. Pictures taken with powerheads off, very nice!


thanks for the compliments conix67!!!!



Kweli said:


> Wow... Always feel proud of my tank until i see someone with this


thanks for the compliments Kweli!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Just to keep things going here are a few more. Enjoy!!!

"Purple Polyp Bird's Nest"









"Ponape Bird's Nest"









"Bird of Paradise"









"ID Me Please"









"ID Me Please"









"Ausi Yellow Porites"


----------



## sweet ride

and a few more....

"Forest Fire"









"ID Me Please"









"ID Me Please"









"Kandlelight"









"ID Me Please"









"Purple Monster"


----------



## carmenh

OMG, you're making me want to go buy a better camera...and more of your corals


----------



## Beijing08

speeeeeeecccchleeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss


----------



## sweet ride

just a few updated FTS!!


----------



## Sunstar

I think I just went purple with envy. OMG that is simply Stunning. your pictures are So professional. I really do like how your rock structure is simple and in the middle with open ground all around. I suppose after the cluster-frag which is my tank the open space looks delightful. I may take inspiration from your setup.


----------



## Kweli

Very nice...
No LPS at all? You dont like the swaying motion in your tank?

Awesome rockwork.. would like to know how you did it... step by step, with diagrams = )


----------



## sweet ride

carmenh said:


> OMG, you're making me want to go buy a better camera...and more of your corals


am not sure what camera your currently using but am sure the pictures that your taking will get better in time!!!! do contact me if there is a particular coral that your looking for that i might have.



Beijing08 said:


> speeeeeeecccchleeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss


Thanks Beijing08!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Sunstar said:


> I think I just went purple with envy. OMG that is simply Stunning. your pictures are So professional. I really do like how your rock structure is simple and in the middle with open ground all around. I suppose after the cluster-frag which is my tank the open space looks delightful. I may take inspiration from your setup.


Thanks for the compliment Sunstar!!! If am able to get your inspired and get your tank to look better that what it currently is right now then I've done my job in helping another reefer!!!!



Kweli said:


> Very nice...
> No LPS at all? You dont like the swaying motion in your tank?
> 
> Awesome rockwork.. would like to know how you did it... step by step, with diagrams = )


Thanks Kweli!!!! that is correct no LPS, I do like the swaying motion in the tank and that is why I have a handful of harry acro's!!!!!

I was inspired by another system and from then I knew how i wanted my system to look like. the first step was to create a mock-up made out of paper, when i was finally satisfied I structured the rocks from the mock up. the rockwork are held together by acrylic rods only. I'll see if i can find some old pictures!!!


----------



## Sunstar

Well my current tank won't be "saved" but my new 25 gallon has much potential. I am considering acrylic rods. So having information on how you anchored those and whatnot would be appreciated too. I know when I go to my 25 I m ight have to try to hit you up for some frags. Amazing work.


----------



## sweet ride

Sunstar said:


> Well my current tank won't be "saved" but my new 25 gallon has much potential. I am considering acrylic rods. So having information on how you anchored those and whatnot would be appreciated too. I know when I go to my 25 I m ight have to try to hit you up for some frags. Amazing work.


My recommendation would be cut out a template similar to the footprint of your new setup then layout the rocks when your satisfied on how it looks drill the rocks and then peg them with acrylic rods. some people do use a combination of acrylic rods, zip ties as well as reef glue.

as far as the frags are concern just keep in touch....


----------



## Geo11

That looks simply amazing...where do you get the acrylic rods from? do you just drill through the rock?


----------



## mattdean

I've had the pleasure of seeing Sweet ride's tank in person and it really is a beautiful set up. Looks just as good in person as in the pics, and most tank don't.

Hey Ian, I think I see a square inch or two that doesn't have an Acro on it. Better get out and get some more frags!!


----------



## Sunstar

sweet ride said:


> My recommendation would be cut out a template similar to the footprint of your new setup then layout the rocks when your satisfied on how it looks drill the rocks and then peg them with acrylic rods. some people do use a combination of acrylic rods, zip ties as well as reef glue.
> 
> as far as the frags are concern just keep in touch....


More or less teh plan. I got my delivery from eco-reefer and put the rocks in what I consider a handsome arrangement. it's the actual live rock that might be more difficult.

What manner of drill? Masonary?


----------



## sweet ride

Geo11 said:


> That looks simply amazing...where do you get the acrylic rods from? do you just drill through the rock?


Thanks for the compliment Geo11!! the acrylic rods that i've used in the system was purchased from http://www.tscstores.com and yes just drill though the rock "slowly" so that that you dont spit then in half.



mattdean said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing Sweet ride's tank in person and it really is a beautiful set up. Looks just as good in person as in the pics, and most tank don't.
> 
> Hey Ian, I think I see a square inch or two that doesn't have an Acro on it. Better get out and get some more frags!!


Thanks Matt!!!!

Am saving those spaces from a special acro!!!!!! but then again boxing day is comming up so ya i'll fill in those spots as soon as posible!!!!!



Sunstar said:


> More or less teh plan. I got my delivery from eco-reefer and put the rocks in what I consider a handsome arrangement. it's the actual live rock that might be more difficult.
> 
> What manner of drill? Masonary?


I did purchase a masonry drill bit when I working on this project but to my surprise how "soft" live rocks were, so ya your normal drill bit should do this trick you just need the length.


----------



## Geo11

Are they called arcylic rods? or do they call them something else in the store?


----------



## sweet ride

Geo11 said:


> Are they called arcylic rods? or do they call them something else in the store?


yes they are called acrylic rods, and you can find them in the fence section. hope that helps!


----------



## sweet ride

Here is my first photo of 2011.



















I got home today and the first thing that greeted me was the tank that has OD in Alkalinity am going to say about 1/2 to 3/4 of a gallon. Unfortunately I don't have anyone else to blame but me. I was adjusting the setting on the timer for the dosing unit yesterday and I forgot to set an end point for one of the setpoints.

the Hanna Digital displayed 214 (11.96 DKH) to most people this is somewhat borderline in my case when my reading is typically at the 130 range (7.25 DKH) this is a big jump. The first reaction is I got to do some water change which I will be doing momentarily, after I had a chance to take it all in I remembered high ALK = low CAL so i've been dosing CAL slowly. My calcium yesterday night was at 440ppm and after the initial test was taken it was a measly 240ppm.

As it stand the only visible casualty so far is my sixline wrasse, and possibly an orange and a blue linkia starfish. As per my SPS from what I can see they still have there normal polyp extension.

Anyways got to run a do a quick water change hopefully to stabilize the system.


----------



## ameekplec.

Aw, F that sucks. Expect Alk burn on all your SPS. Were you running zeo?

Hope everythiv clears up soon. Might want to check your Mg levels too.


----------



## sweet ride

ameekplec. said:


> Aw, F that sucks. Expect Alk burn on all your SPS. Were you running zeo?
> 
> Hope everythiv clears up soon. Might want to check your Mg levels too.


Thanks Eric.

No am not running zeo. just before the water change parameters are as follows ALK 9.22 CAL 270 MAG 1400 salinity 1.0250 PH 8.12.

would keeping the lights out for a few days prevent burn tip?


----------



## ameekplec.

I don't tenth lights will matter, although reduced lighting might be qdvisable for the next few days as things recover from the Alk spike. 3 dkh is a lot, but you might get off without much damage. Although the fish and invert death worries me as they're usually hardier than SPS.

Can you do a few WCs in succession?


----------



## Sunstar

OMG NO! not this tank, not this beautiful tank!  I do hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Kweli

Wow, goodluck in your battle... Always sad to see/hear something like this... So much technology/wizardry in our tanks


----------



## mattdean

I hope everything will be fine, Ian. You have very healthy corals, so hopefully they will be able to cope.

How did the anemone in the sump handle it?


----------



## conix67

Sorry to hear it, but if the only casualty is the sixline, I'm tempted to try this in my tank to kill off that little bugger... hope everything else comes through!


----------



## Kweli

conix67 said:


> Sorry to hear it, but if the only casualty is the sixline, I'm tempted to try this in my tank to kill off that little bugger... hope everything else comes through!


lol, awesome


----------



## sweet ride

ameekplec. said:


> I don't tenth lights will matter, although reduced lighting might be qdvisable for the next few days as things recover from the Alk spike. 3 dkh is a lot, but you might get off without much damage. Although the fish and invert death worries me as they're usually hardier than SPS.
> 
> Can you do a few WCs in succession?


thanks for the advice. any assistance/advice I can get to minimize the alk burn tip is greatly appreciated.

I have done a 20 gallon water change yesterday night, I will check the parameters and see how it's holding out. might do another water change tomorrow, as it's going to take several hours to collect 20 gallons of water.



Sunstar said:


> OMG NO! not this tank, not this beautiful tank!  I do hope it goes well for you!


thanks Sunstar, the next few days will really tell the story if the corals will hold up. am hoping they will.



Kweli said:


> Wow, goodluck in your battle... Always sad to see/hear something like this... So much technology/wizardry in our tanks


thanks Kweli, yes sometime the things that help up improve the tank is also the same things that brings catastrophic results.



mattdean said:


> I hope everything will be fine, Ian. You have very healthy corals, so hopefully they will be able to cope.
> 
> How did the anemone in the sump handle it?


Thanks Matt, funny enough I forgot about that one, will check it out.



conix67 said:


> Sorry to hear it, but if the only casualty is the sixline, I'm tempted to try this in my tank to kill off that little bugger... hope everything else comes through!


thanks conix67, the funny thing is that I've been trying to catch the sixline wrasse for last couple of weeks so that I can move it in the sump. Even though the sixline is very aggressive and chased every single fish I've ever put in my system I've always enjoyed watching it coz it was very active. and I've had that fish for almost 4 years.


----------



## sweet ride

Here are a few photos taken today, am just hoping that the system will stay status quo after 1/2 gallon of alkalinity was dosed in the system within 3 hours about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## conix67

You're making rest of us so envious.. tremendous colors on those SPS corals, and they all look happy. What's your secret?


----------



## ///PY_M3

Wow, some really nice corals!


----------



## ameekplec.

Sweet colours!! Good to hear that everything seems to have pulled through.


----------



## explor3r

Wow! im shock by the colors, they are so bright..nice


----------



## Sunstar

Musta been the half gallon of alk added. Great that the tank survived!! that bothered me a lot.


----------



## Kweli

You mean... after a tank disaster your tank still looks that awesome?

You could give me a thousand bucks and i couldnt make mine look that nice.....


----------



## sweet ride

conix67 said:


> You're making rest of us so envious.. tremendous colors on those SPS corals, and they all look happy. What's your secret?


thanks conix67!!!! secret???? they're all plastic!!!! jokes!!!!! no secret just stable parameters contrary to what happened a few weeks ago!!!!!



///PY_M3 said:


> Wow, some really nice corals!


thanks ///PY_M3!!!



ameekplec. said:


> Sweet colours!! Good to hear that everything seems to have pulled through.


thanks Eric! likewise! hopefully that wont happen again.



explor3r said:


> Wow! im shock by the colors, they are so bright..nice


thanks explor3r!



Sunstar said:


> Musta been the half gallon of alk added. Great that the tank survived!! that bothered me a lot.


thanks Sunstar! guess the key was not to over react, but just act accordingly.



Kweli said:


> You mean... after a tank disaster your tank still looks that awesome?
> 
> You could give me a thousand bucks and i couldnt make mine look that nice.....


yes those pictures were about 2 weeks after I over dosed the tank in alkalinity.

anyone can have a system like, I was saying the same thing about a year ago every time I see other reefers tank.


----------



## Sunstar

I need to get out your way to get into oyur frags.... Just been difficult the past month and went ot oakville the other day... and with storms too. :/ You don't mind me coming by when the weather is a little less rotten?


----------



## sweet ride

Sunstar said:


> I need to get out your way to get into oyur frags.... Just been difficult the past month and went ot oakville the other day... and with storms too. :/ You don't mind me coming by when the weather is a little less rotten?


not at all just let me know when.


----------



## phi delt reefer

Hey Sweet Ride! I was holding my breathe when I heard about your tank disaster on Canreef. Good to hear things worked out - reef is looking just as good as it did before


----------



## sweet ride

phi delt reefer said:


> Hey Sweet Ride! I was holding my breathe when I heard about your tank disaster on Canreef. Good to hear things worked out - reef is looking just as good as it did before


Thanks phi delt reefer! ya talk about disaster averted! minimal casualties.


----------



## sweet ride

*Just a few full tank progression shots.*

*August 17th, 2009*










*September 3rd, 2009*










*February 27th, 2010*



















*May 13th, 2010*










*Dec. 18th, 2010*


----------



## Sunstar

that tank is just stunning. I give you standing ovation!


----------



## sweet ride

Sunstar said:


> that tank is just stunning. I give you standing ovation!





Sunstar said:


> I cannot get over the ammount and variety of colour you have in that tank. such beautiful growth.


thanks sunstar!!!


----------



## Sunstar

I cannot get over the ammount and variety of colour you have in that tank. such beautiful growth.


----------



## 50seven

Yes, very nice! 

If I understand it right, you have the 2 MH 14K lights in the middle with the blue T5's on either side? In your opinion, does your lighting setup play a key part in bringing out the colour? It looks like a perfect balance of lighting...


----------



## sweet ride

50seven said:


> Yes, very nice!
> 
> If I understand it right, you have the 2 MH 14K lights in the middle with the blue T5's on either side? In your opinion, does your lighting setup play a key part in bringing out the colour? It looks like a perfect balance of lighting...


thanks 50seven!!!

My 2 cents would be yes the lighting setup does play a key part to it but as part of your lighting setup also includes what type of bulb to use as well as duration of the lighting. When I first started my MH is on for 8 hours each and 1 hour on before and after with the 5T it, the growth was good but there was alot left to be desired with the color. When I shorted my MH to 6 hours and extended the T5 to 2 hours before and after, I did notice color improvement.


----------



## ///PY_M3

sweet ride said:


> *Just a few full tank progression shots.*
> 
> *August 17th, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *September 3rd, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *February 27th, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May 13th, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dec. 18th, 2010*


Your tank has come a long way. Still can't get over how nice it is. If you don't mind me asking... How much do those lights jack up ur bill?


----------



## ameekplec.

I still can't get over how vibrant your colours are. That red digitata is seeeeexy.

It makes me sad that my tank isn't chalk full of awesome SPS yet - all your pictures make me so jealous. Although, my ponape looks better than yours 

Looking forward to more growth pics!


----------



## sweet ride

///PY_M3 said:


> Your tank has come a long way. Still can't get over how nice it is. If you don't mind me asking... How much do those lights jack up ur bill?


Thanks ///PY_M3!!! honesty I never notice any differences in my bill, dont get me wrong am sure there are some.

I was using 1 250W MH on my old setup as well as 300W heater, on the new one I use 2 250W MH but I don't use a heater in my setup that is why my there wasn't a noticeable differences in my hydro bill. The power head and return pump that I use now is also more energy efficient compare to the one that I use to use.



ameekplec. said:


> I still can't get over how vibrant your colours are. That red digitata is seeeeexy.
> 
> It makes me sad that my tank isn't chalk full of awesome SPS yet - all your pictures make me so jealous. Although, my ponape looks better than yours
> 
> Looking forward to more growth pics!


Thanks ameekplec.!!!! you'd be surprise how quick those collector frags that you got will grow in your new system. Then you'll have to give/trade/sell me some frag!!!!!! as per the ponape your absolutely correct!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

I think mine might get more light so the upper branches all have yellow/translucent polyps which makes it pop a bit more.

Yeah, things definitely grow faster in a big tank - my setosa has grown 5mm or so already in some spots!


----------



## Sunstar

you are making me want to forgo the 25 gallon eric and go bigger..... my husband would murder me....


----------



## sweet ride

ameekplec. said:


> I think mine might get more light so the upper branches all have yellow/translucent polyps which makes it pop a bit more.
> 
> Yeah, things definitely grow faster in a big tank - my setosa has grown 5mm or so already in some spots!


Ya I had the ponape under direct light and it looked everyone else, I've decided to try in under a shelf rock and that is why the color on my ponape doesn't pop like everyone else!

as per your setosa and every other collector piece that you got add me to the waiting list please!!! thanks!!!


----------



## ///PY_M3

sweet ride said:


> Thanks ///PY_M3!!! honesty I never notice any differences in my bill, dont get me wrong am sure there are some.
> 
> I was using 1 250W MH on my old setup as well as 300W heater, on the new one I use 2 250W MH but I don't use a heater in my setup that is why my there wasn't a noticeable differences in my hydro bill. The power head and return pump that I use now is also more energy efficient compare to the one that I use to use.


Wait.... Did you just say you don't use a heater?? How do you get away with that?!


----------



## sweet ride

///PY_M3 said:


> Wait.... Did you just say you don't use a heater?? How do you get away with that?!


thats correct the system never had any heater in it from the inception. The room temperature has always been fairly stable. the system temp is around 76F to 78F during winter and about 2 extra degree during summer time.


----------



## Geo11

So I tried looking into the acrylic rods you mentioned....I was wondering what size rods you used and approximately how many feet....thanks...!!


----------



## ///PY_M3

sweet ride said:


> thats correct the system never had any heater in it from the inception. The room temperature has always been fairly stable. the system temp is around 76F to 78F during winter and about 2 extra degree during summer time.


That's insane lol. Your house must really be warm. I'd be tempted to try that but not sure if I can get away with it.


----------



## sweet ride

Geo11 said:


> So I tried looking into the acrylic rods you mentioned....I was wondering what size rods you used and approximately how many feet....thanks...!!


they are approximately 1/4" in diameter and they are about 4 ft long.



///PY_M3 said:


> That's insane lol. Your house must really be warm. I'd be tempted to try that but not sure if I can get away with it.


I keep my place at around 20 Celsius throughout the day and at night around 22 Celsius. I do have a canopy in the system this helps regulate the temperature in the system.


----------



## ///PY_M3

That's still weird!! I dunno how your water temp is warmer then your room temp lol. It's tripping me out hahah.


----------



## Sunstar

could be an effect of the lights. I know my lights really crank up the heat in teh tank. learned valuable lessons as to why fans are good.


----------



## uslanja

Hi sweet ride! Great looking tank! Dynamite photography!! When we read about the overdose we thought things were going to go south but your corals came out of it looking fantastic! Nice work! By the way, we love canon cameras but didn't notice what lens you were using?


----------



## sweet ride

///PY_M3 said:


> That's still weird!! I dunno how your water temp is warmer then your room temp lol. It's tripping me out hahah.


Sunstar has a good point, the two metal halide in the canopy provide the sufficient heat for the system and having an enclosure keeps the system temp fairly stable.



uslanja said:


> Hi sweet ride! Great looking tank! Dynamite photography!! When we read about the overdose we thought things were going to go south but your corals came out of it looking fantastic! Nice work! By the way, we love canon cameras but didn't notice what lens you were using?


Thanks for the compliments uslanja!!! ya I got luck as far as the overdosing my system. As per the lens, for most of the macro shot I use a Canon 100mm macro lens and for FTS I use a standard Canon 18 to 200mm lens.


----------



## Sunstar

I hope once I get my LED lights up and running I can come by for some frags. :3 Weather should be improving some soon.


----------



## sweet ride

Sunstar said:


> I hope once I get my LED lights up and running I can come by for some frags. :3 Weather should be improving some soon.


thats fine just let me know when, I have to trim a few of them anyways!!!


----------



## sweet ride

I had the camera out last time I did a water change and thought that I would TRY to snap some top down shots. All photos was taken with a standard 18 to 200mm lens.


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, sweeeeeet colours!

I'll have to come by with the clippers one day and raid your tank!


----------



## Sunstar

OMG so beautiful. Stunning.


----------



## uslanja

Amazing Pics!! Your corals have fantastic colour!!


----------



## sweet ride

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, sweeeeeet colours!
> 
> I'll have to come by with the clippers one day and raid your tank!


Thanks ameekplec!!!! Funny that you say that coz I've been planning on snipping a few of the corals as they are crowding a few of my favorite corals! oh and I have clippers so all you have to do is come!



Sunstar said:


> OMG so beautiful. Stunning.


As always thanks Sunstar!!!!



uslanja said:


> Amazing Pics!! Your corals have fantastic colour!!


Thanks uslanja!!!!


----------



## conix67

Gorgeous colors! The top down pics are simply breathtaking.. 

Question - do you have any problems with corals touching each other as they grow? Do you frag them when that occurs?


----------



## sweet ride

conix67 said:


> Gorgeous colors! The top down pics are simply breathtaking..
> 
> Question - do you have any problems with corals touching each other as they grow? Do you frag them when that occurs?


Thanks conix67!!!! I just wish I can show more top down shot of the system but unfortunately am limited to what pictures I can take as I have a canopy and light system inside it and the space for the camera is very restricted.

For the most part I do have corals touching and growing in to each other as if you take a closer look at the photos you can see some of this and I don't mind, it makes the system look more natural. The only time that I actually trim them is when they are to close to the glass and or touching the a few select corals.


----------



## explor3r

OMG!! radiant colors!!!!! could easy use the pics for posters, very nice


----------



## sweet ride

explor3r said:


> OMG!! radiant colors!!!!! could easy use the pics for posters, very nice


Thanks for the compliments explor3r!!!! am just happy to be able to share what I see in the system with everyone!!!!


----------



## Sunstar

thanks for showing me your tank and letting me raid it. I enjoyed it. Still in streetsville at the moment. Eager to get home and get them into their new home.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Very well done! can ask what camera and lens you used for these pics?


----------



## mr_brixs

your tank is stunning...


----------



## sweet ride

*Just a few full tank progression shots.*

*August 17th, 2009*










*September 3rd, 2009*










*February 27th, 2010*



















*May 13th, 2010*










*Dec. 18th, 2010*





































It's been awhile since I've updated this, so I figure take a few shots of the system before a start changing some stuff. As you can see in the progress shot above I haven't been having that much luck with the system. Over the last 4 weeks I've decided to change over from MH to a full T5 Lighting as a result I've had a few casualties some small frag , and some colonies as seen in the above picture, I've also lost significant amount of colors. Am hoping that over the next few months the system will recover in its glory days!


----------



## 50seven

Dude, not to worry. Your pictures always blow us away and make us jealous. Good luck with the new lighting; any main reason why you got rid of the MH?


----------



## sweet ride

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Very well done! can ask what camera and lens you used for these pics?


sorry about the late reply! anyways I use Canon 50D with 100mm macro for most of the pictures!


----------



## sweet ride

50seven said:


> Dude, not to worry. Your pictures always blow us away and make us jealous. Good luck with the new lighting; any main reason why you got rid of the MH?


Thanks!

I've always wanted to try out a complete T5 setup as I've seen great results with them.

I was forced to switch to the T5 fixture as one of the UV glass on the MH DE broke and I could not get a replacement glass fast enough.


----------



## teemee

i love this tank


----------



## explor3r

Amazing tank, Im sure the colors will be back personally I prefer T5s on SPS than MH.


----------



## ciao

AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I love the progression shots...Good Job


----------



## ciao

if you can please do post the video....


----------



## sweet ride

teemee said:


> i love this tank


thanks teemee!



explor3r said:


> Amazing tank, Im sure the colors will be back personally I prefer T5s on SPS than MH.


thank explor3r! I sincerely do hope the colors do come back, and hopefully the color would be better with the T5's.



ciao said:


> AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> I love the progression shots...Good Job





ciao said:


> if you can please do post the video....


Thanks for the compliments ciao, I will put together a video of the tank once it recovers, and a little bit more colorful.


----------



## BettaBeats

eeep! sorry for your losses. I've heard that new lighting should be switched gradually. I hope it recovers. what a stunning tank. even the sand bed looks dreamy.


----------



## Salty1

*Amazing tank!*

Sorry to hear about your challenges of late.

How do you maintain such a prestine set-up. I have viewed your amazing pictures and cannot find any clean-up crews. Your water is completly clear, nothing suspended. Do you use filter socks on your returns? Clean the tank daily? What is your secret? Can you share your maintenance routine?

I've just recently switched my lighting from poor power compacts to an 8-bulb ATi Poweermodule and even with coral shadowing some were bleached by the change. I think your biggest benifits with your new set-up will be electrical and heat savings.

Keep the amazing pictures coming.


----------



## sweet ride

BettaBeats said:


> eeep! sorry for your losses. I've heard that new lighting should be switched gradually. I hope it recovers. what a stunning tank. even the sand bed looks dreamy.


thanks for the BettaBeats! I did loose a couple more, but the rest of the corals seems to be adjusting to the lighting slowly.



Salty1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your challenges of late.
> 
> How do you maintain such a prestine set-up. I have viewed your amazing pictures and cannot find any clean-up crews. Your water is completly clear, nothing suspended. Do you use filter socks on your returns? Clean the tank daily? What is your secret? Can you share your maintenance routine?
> 
> I've just recently switched my lighting from poor power compacts to an 8-bulb ATi Poweermodule and even with coral shadowing some were bleached by the change. I think your biggest benifits with your new set-up will be electrical and heat savings.
> 
> Keep the amazing pictures coming.


I have a lot of sand sifting snails, as well as 3 wrasse and 2 clown fish that keeps the sand bed fairly mixed. I do use filter sock as well as carbon to keep the water quality fairly clean. The glass gets cleaned every 3 days or so. Water change is done bi-weekly at about 20 gallons.

am just hoping that what ever corals I have left will bounce back to there brilliant color they once have.


----------



## sweet ride

Just a quick update, after almost a month of a lot of TLC, I think the system is staring to turn around fingers crossed. The basic issues like RTN, STN, and a lot of burnt tips is staring to subside. I have finally pulled the plug on the bio pellets after having to clean and dry them for I can't even remember how long! for the time being I will start dosing vodka again.

I think the corals are staring to adjust to the switch from the MH to T5. I've been playing around with the bulb combo almost week after week. at this point in time I have 1 14k, 1 fiji purple, 1 actinic and 3 blue or 20K bulb. The photo period is now at 6 hours and 10 hours. thanks for everyone help and input on this part!

am still having issue with keeping the PH just over 7.7 day time and 7.5 night time (Pinpoint & RKL) I've restarted dosing kalk as part of the ATO. I also have a fuge in reverse photo period. Am also battling HA due to the coral die off, this are most visible in burnt tips so am manually removing them for the time being and hope that those tips will re-grow again and choke the heck out of all the HA!

I have yet to added any new live stock to the system, but a couple of notable SPS that I lost and will be replacing once am confident that the system is 100% up and running again they are Strawberry shortcake, blue tort, ice fire, karl kadlight.

Anyways enough chit-chat for now here are a few updated pics, and just for comparison pics from last December, one day how I want the system to look again.

*Aug. 22nd, 2011*




























*Dec. 18th, 2010*


----------



## ecoleshill

WOW! Very impressive. Well done.


----------



## 50seven

Hey, it still looks way better than a lot of us will hope to have...

I can see that you lost a few; that's too bad, but it looks healthy now. BTW what formula do you use for dosing your Vodka?

It looks like the colour is still not yet as vibrant as when you had your MH's. Is that just the photo, or is it like that in person as well?

Also, where are the fish? Or were the photos just taken with a longer exposure?


----------



## ameekplec.

+1, what happened to the fishies? 

I'm sure you'll have it back up to speed in no time. I can't wait to see the vibrant colours you'll have!


----------



## sweet ride

ecoleshill said:


> WOW! Very impressive. Well done.


Thanks for the compliments ecoleshill!



50seven said:


> Hey, it still looks way better than a lot of us will hope to have...
> 
> I can see that you lost a few; that's too bad, but it looks healthy now. BTW what formula do you use for dosing your Vodka?
> 
> It looks like the colour is still not yet as vibrant as when you had your MH's. Is that just the photo, or is it like that in person as well?
> 
> Also, where are the fish? Or were the photos just taken with a longer exposure?


Thanks for the compliments 50seven!!!

As per the vodka dosing, I dose .65ml daily for maintenance for my water volume.

Ya as per the color your right I have lost significant amount of color, the good thing is that they are starting to comeback.

The photos were taken several hours after the light was turned off, I just turned it back on again that is why the fishes are not visible. The photos was also taken with long exposure.



ameekplec. said:


> +1, what happened to the fishies?
> 
> I'm sure you'll have it back up to speed in no time. I can't wait to see the vibrant colours you'll have!


thanks for the confidence boost! likewise, I also cant wait till all the colors comeback! then hopefully I can replace some of the corals that I have lost.


----------



## explor3r

Im glad that everything is turning back to normal and that your corals get that beautiful color again. You have a fantastic beautiful tank..keep it up


----------



## Cypher

Man, you're tank's just incredible! Love the rock work too.


----------



## sweet ride

explor3r said:


> Im glad that everything is turning back to normal and that your corals get that beautiful color again. You have a fantastic beautiful tank..keep it up


thanks for the kind words explor3r! your system is very nice as well!



Cypher said:


> Man, you're tank's just incredible! Love the rock work too.


thanks for the kind words Cypher!


----------



## sweet ride

As the system recovers I would like to share a handful of pics of the corals that are starting to recover.


----------



## 50seven

Dude your closeups are totally awesome and inspiring. I am humbled by your skill with a camera and your tank. Keep up the awesome photo dumps 

Please let me know when I can come and see this tank in person.


----------



## sweet ride

50seven said:


> Dude your closeups are totally awesome and inspiring. I am humbled by your skill with a camera and your tank. Keep up the awesome photo dumps
> 
> Please let me know when I can come and see this tank in person.


As always thanks for the kind words 50seven!!!

just PM, your more than welcome to checkout the tank anytime!


----------



## explor3r

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures, you really have control of the camera.
Any tips to take good shots, last week I got a macro lens 100mm but still cant take shots like that..lol


----------



## sweet ride

explor3r said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures, you really have control of the camera.
> Any tips to take good shots, last week I got a macro lens 100mm but still cant take shots like that..lol


Thanks for the kinds words explor3r!!

auto focus will only get you so far! use manual setting!!


----------



## sweet ride

just wanted to add a few more pictures nothing specials.....


----------



## Will

Your nothing specials are more impressive than most peoples specials.

Awesome. No FTS update?


----------



## sweet ride

Will Hayward said:


> Your nothing specials are more impressive than most peoples specials.
> 
> Awesome. No FTS update?


your to kind Will!!!


----------



## sweet ride

just a couple of random shots....


----------



## sweet ride

it's been awhile since I've updated this so here is a quick update, it's not exactly SPS, but more of a reefer!!!


----------



## explor3r

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caker_chris

congrats man, I just got a new niece on Saturday.

The hospital floor in that pic looks familiar, Credit Valley?


----------



## ameekplec.

Congrats!!


----------



## carmenh

Congratulations!


----------



## sweet ride

explor3r said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!


Thanks explor3r!!!!



caker_chris said:


> congrats man, I just got a new niece on Saturday.
> 
> The hospital floor in that pic looks familiar, Credit Valley?


Thanks caker_chris!!!! congratz to you as well!!!! you correct! Credit Valley!!!



ameekplec. said:


> Congrats!!


thanks Eric!!!



carmenh said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks carmenh!!!!


----------



## caker_chris

sweet ride said:


> Thanks caker_chris!!!! congratz to you as well!!!! you correct! Credit Valley


What a coincidence, I was there Saturday and Sunday for my Niece, when did your bundle of joy come?


----------



## sweet ride

caker_chris said:


> What a coincidence, I was there Saturday and Sunday for my Niece, when did your bundle of joy come?


yesterday noon!!!!


----------



## Kweli

congrats!!!

I wanted to get one but couldnt handle the food and 'sleep interruption' requirements..

muhaha


----------



## sweet ride

Kweli said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> I wanted to get one but couldnt handle the food and 'sleep interruption' requirements..
> 
> muhaha


thanks kweli!!!!

come on who needs sleep....... we never had some when we were younger what's the point of getting some now!!!!!


----------



## Cypher

Wow, what a life changer! Congrats man! Such a cutieee!


----------



## Cypher

sweet ride said:


> just a couple of random shots....


Every now and then I come back and check your thread for updates and am just *amazed* by your tank and your pictures!

Some folks are so narcissistically in love with their systems, boasting of how much it cost them when in reality the result doesn't look like it's worth half of what they claim to have spent.... *Your tank on the other hand... it looks like a million dollars man! It really does.*


----------



## sweet ride

Cypher said:


> Wow, what a life changer! Congrats man! Such a cutieee!


Thanks Cypher!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

I cant believe that this system will be celebrating it's third Christmas, so I thought I'd see how far the system has gone! just a few side notes, this summer wasn't very friendly with the system as I ended up loosing significant amount of frags and colonies and the remaining corals also lost significant amount of color. It seems like this time last year was still the best the tank have seen.....

*Happy Holidays everyone!!!!!*

*Winter 2011/2012*










*Winter 2010/2011*










*Winter 2009/2010*










*Winter 2011/2012*










*Winter 2010/2011*










*Winter 2009/2010*


----------



## explor3r

Still looks nice and your sand always so clean, merry christmas to you too


----------



## sweet ride

explor3r said:


> Still looks nice and your sand always so clean, merry christmas to you too


Thank you Alex!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

beautiful tank. You can totally tell the differences with the lighting. In my opinion the lighting you have on it now looks the best but ive never seen it in person to judge =P


----------



## sweet ride

altcharacter said:


> beautiful tank. You can totally tell the differences with the lighting. In my opinion the lighting you have on it now looks the best but ive never seen it in person to judge =P


Thanks altcharacter!!!! the one thing I really like about the T5 is the flexibility of being able to play around with the bulb color combination!!


----------



## sweet ride

just a random photo.....


----------



## PACMAN

beautiful!


----------



## sweet ride

PACMAN said:


> beautiful!


Thanks PACMAN!!!!


----------



## sig

speechless. Now I understand how crappy is mine 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sweet ride

it's been awhile since i've updated this, sooo random photos time!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

...... here are a few more


----------



## fesso clown

Totally inspiring! I am glad you posted an update otherwise I would not have found this thread as I have only been on the site for 6 months now...


----------



## Flexin5

looks great ian! post a full tank shot. i have to come by and check it out again, looks like you got some new stuff?


----------



## 50seven

Nice PE!!


----------



## sweet ride

fesso clown said:


> Totally inspiring! I am glad you posted an update otherwise I would not have found this thread as I have only been on the site for 6 months now...


Thanks fesso clown! And welcome!!



Flexin5 said:


> looks great ian! post a full tank shot. i have to come by and check it out again, looks like you got some new stuff?


Thanks flexin! Ya just give me a call when ever you want to stop by. I will try to get the camera out this weekend and get a FTS!



50seven said:


> Nice PE!!


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Flexin5

i'm going to come by in the integra soon  photoshoot of the tegs and the tank? LOL


----------



## SourGummy

what lens did you use for those pic?


----------



## CrankbaitJon

Forget tank of the month, this right here is tank of the year! How many T5s do you use on this tank if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> i'm going to come by in the integra soon  photoshoot of the tegs and the tank? LOL


Cool! Just let me know when! The tank should be good for a photoshoot but as far as the teg, you might have to give me a hand and dig it out!! lol!!!



SourGummy said:


> what lens did you use for those pic?


The last set of photos were taken with a canon 100mm macro lens.



CrankbaitJon said:


> Forget tank of the month, this right here is tank of the year! How many T5s do you use on this tank if you don't mind me asking.


CrankbaitJon your to kind! Am using a six bulb ATI Sunpower fixture.


----------



## sweet ride

WOW it's been practically 3 years since I've started this tank!

*What worked for me - *dosing kalk as part of the ATO, feeding the system NutraPlus Complete Feed as well as dosing vodka. At one point in time or another I have stop feeding/dosing and I have seen negative effect in the system, once I restarted with them the system tends to get better.

*Things that I've changed - *lighting system from 250DE MH to 6 bulb T5 fixture. Even thought I've always thought of changing to T5 before I've always procrastinated, the turning point or what have forced me to move forward was when the UV glass from the MH broke. The other thing that I've change was salt, I moved from IO to Kent, so far i've used close to 400 gallons (2 boxes) of the kent salt. Overall I have to say the system is more stable and am starting to see a lot of growth again as well as the corals are starting to color up again.

looking back here is how the system look in 2009 when I first set it up..... 

*August 17th, 2009*










*September 3rd, 2009*










..... the system in 2010

*May 13th, 2010*










*Dec. 18th, 2010* - from my point of view this is what am still trying to achieve again



















..... the system in 2011

*January 12th, 2011* - user error dosing pump put around 1/2 to 3/4 gallon of ALK in the system










*July 27th, 2011* - the lowest point of the system looking back this is the result of the UV glass breaking as well as a bad batch of salt










*Winter 2011/2012* - the system is starting to recover again










..... the system in 2012

* August 6th, 2012* - the system has done a complete 360 compare to last summer from my point of view


















side note, funny how this two photos was taken with 2 ATI Coral+ bulb only, the color of all the corals with the exception of that pink looking birdsnest is correct.

*Next steps - *prune some of the larger colony such as that birdsnest to make room for more colourful sticks!!!!


----------



## kamal

stunning tank


----------



## sweet ride

kamal said:


> stunning tank


thanks kamal!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Looking good. I think it was you I was chatting with at RR with Jay. 

Nice to see some recent pics.

Dave


----------



## sweet ride

Hydrologist said:


> Looking good. I think it was you I was chatting with at RR with Jay.
> 
> Nice to see some recent pics.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!

Ya it was me that was chatting with you and Jay at RR!


----------



## pat3612

Your tank looks awesome


----------



## neebs

Amazing tank! I saw that you stated the you got a bad batch of salt... What brand was it... How did you know?


----------



## sweet ride

pat3612 said:


> Your tank looks awesome


Thanks pat3612!!!!



neebs said:


> Amazing tank! I saw that you stated the you got a bad batch of salt... What brand was it... How did you know?


Thanks neebs!!! it's was IO, I say it's a bad batch as this was the only salt that I was using for about 2 years in the system + another 3 years from my previous system. as per you other question my parameters are very unstable as well as the corals were very unhappy as you can see from the photos.

on a side note if your interested in the sps pack they are still available.


----------



## Lutchie

Some of the best I've seen. Your balance and chemistry seems perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## sweet ride

Lutchie said:


> Some of the best I've seen. Your balance and chemistry seems perfect. Congratulations.


Thanks Lutchie!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

Saw this tank today and met Ian and I must admit the tank is beautiful and inspirational. 

Always nice to meet another good member from the forums!


----------



## sweet ride

altcharacter said:


> Saw this tank today and met Ian and I must admit the tank is beautiful and inspirational.
> 
> Always nice to meet another good member from the forums!


Thanks for the kind words Dave! It was nice meeting you too as well!


----------



## conix67

Met Ian today and saw his tank in person. Truly a masterpiece! Learn a lot of things too.. not only am I amazed by the collection of SPS he has and the growth, the glass, substrate, rocks were so clean!


----------



## sweet ride

conix67 said:


> Met Ian today and saw his tank in person. Truly a masterpiece! Learn a lot of things too.. not only am I amazed by the collection of SPS he has and the growth, the glass, substrate, rocks were so clean!


thanks for the kinds words Yuri! it was a pleasure chatting with you as well!


----------



## sweet ride

I was playing around with the camera and I thought I share a few photos! All photos were taken under 2 ATI coral + only.

still working on taken photos under LED, any advice is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

...... and a few new addition that one day am hoping to replace some of the current corals in the system.



















...... not the color that I was hoping to get but am liking the current color morphs!!!









...... and a group shot


----------



## teemee

wow - beautiful!
i especially like the acro in the second to last picture. 
How do you feel about coral growth under leds?


----------



## sig

Looks like it is your tank. beauty

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/index.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

sweet ride said:


> I was playing around with the camera and I thought I share a few photos! All photos were taken under 2 ATI coral + only.
> 
> still working on taken photos under LED, any advice is greatly appreciated!!!!


What is the coral in the second picture from the top called? I got that from you and its growing very well. Can't remember the name though...


----------



## Shoryureppa

Hey Ian , Sweet tank! I was wondering... can you give a an outline of what you do for your tank with regards to maintenance?


----------



## rburns24

I think it is a pocillopora.


----------



## thmh

i want to go check out your tank in person sweetride! "fanboi"!


----------



## sweet ride

teemee said:


> wow - beautiful!
> i especially like the acro in the second to last picture.
> How do you feel about coral growth under leds?


Thanks teemee!!! the second last photo that your talking about is a red dragon acro am hoping that I can grow it and get the original color back again.

as per the LED actually am only using them as a supplement I've added 2 RB all blue one on each side of my ATI fixture. I really like the color of the system with the two RB and two ATI coral +. as per actual growth I really can tell if the LED is helping at all.



sig said:


> Looks like it is your tank. beauty
> 
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/index.html


Thanks Sig! it seems both our system in featured in the new website of miracle!


----------



## sweet ride

Kooka said:


> What is the coral in the second picture from the top called? I got that from you and its growing very well. Can't remember the name though...





rburns24 said:


> I think it is a pocillopora.


Philip, rburns24 is correct it is a pocillopora.


----------



## sweet ride

Shoryureppa said:


> Hey Ian , Sweet tank! I was wondering... can you give a an outline of what you do for your tank with regards to maintenance?


thanks Harold!!!

the system maintenance is fairly simple, 10 gallon water change weekly skimmer and glass clean weekly as well, vodka and coral snow dose daily, GAC & GFO change monthly. To keep my ALK and CAL in check I dose BRS 2 parts via dose.



thmh said:


> i want to go check out your tank in person sweetride! "fanboi"!


thanks thmh!!! your welcome to come and checkout the system!


----------



## Flexin5

Ian bro i'm just about to get the integra back on the road to move it to my new house, so i'm going to swing by soon with it and shoot the shit! does your teg still run? we should go for a cruise for old time sake..lolol

and if you feel like fragging that birds of paradise (is that what's it's called?) let me know! haha


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> Ian bro i'm just about to get the integra back on the road to move it to my new house, so i'm going to swing by soon with it and shoot the shit! does your teg still run? we should go for a cruise for old time sake..lolol
> 
> and if you feel like fragging that birds of paradise (is that what's it's called?) let me know! haha


one of this days I will have it out in the road again. for the time being it's stuck inside literally!!! at the very list we can always shoot the shittt!!!

as per the frag didn't you got a piece last time? If you need a replacement no worries! just hit me up when ever you want to stop by.


----------



## gtafragger

I am drooling over your setup! Great job, really. Probably the best 3 SW tanks in Canada. Where did you but those corals? Trades or what? I can never find stuff that good!


----------



## zk4444

sweet ride said:


> the system maintenance is fairly simple, 10 gallon water change weekly skimmer and glass clean weekly as well, vodka and coral snow dose daily, GAC & GFO change monthly. To keep my ALK and CAL in check I dose BRS 2 parts via dose.


sweet ride, since Oct. 26 sales and stocks of smirnoff vodka, zeovit CS, tlf phosban, rox 0.8 and 2-part brs have skyrocketed -- would you have any clue as to why??


----------



## sweet ride

gtafragger said:


> I am drooling over your setup! Great job, really. Probably the best 3 SW tanks in Canada. Where did you but those corals? Trades or what? I can never find stuff that good!


thank you for the kind words! The corals came from both local reefers as well as local reef store.



zk4444 said:


> sweet ride, since Oct. 26 sales and stocks of smirnoff vodka, zeovit CS, tlf phosban, rox 0.8 and 2-part brs have skyrocketed -- would you have any clue as to why??


lol thats a good one! did you buy any stocks from any of those company!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Here is a quick FTS update! For the most part the system is doing okay I would have to say that the growth rate of the corals are just fine! the front island corals are now officially touching the back island corals! As per color I lost a little bit of color here and there and the most noticeable are deep green on some of the acros, and the purple seems to be on the lighter side. As per the rest of the color dark and light blue, yellow, light green they all seem to be fine. Any suggestion and or recommendation regarding how to tweak the colors of the corals is greatly appreciated!

* November 24th, 2012* - Fall 2012 Update



















Photos was taken under two ATI Coral+ and two Reef Brite one XHO and one normal output both are all blue. I would have to say that for viewing purposes this is the one that I like the best.


----------



## J_T

This is the reason I have started water changes! Hopefully in the new year, I will be knocking on your door for frags!

Is that the new frag rack? If so, hows it working? As you had hoped?

I haven't forgotten about the mirror. Just been crazy busy!


----------



## sweet ride

J_T said:


> This is the reason I have started water changes! Hopefully in the new year, I will be knocking on your door for frags!
> 
> Is that the new frag rack? If so, hows it working? As you had hoped?
> 
> I haven't forgotten about the mirror. Just been crazy busy!


I'll be waiting!!! or should I say the frags are waiting for you!

good eye! yes it is! it is as I've hoped but it can use a few improvement!

no worries man, I know what you mean I've been crazy busy at work as well!


----------



## J_T

sweet ride said:


> I'll be waiting!!! or should I say the frags are waiting for you!
> 
> good eye! yes it is! it is as I've hoped but it can use a few improvement!
> 
> no worries man, I know what you mean I've been crazy busy at work as well!


Well, I have two frags in my tank. They are testing the water. So far, they lasted more than two days. That is better than my last "test" lol.

If you have a design for version 2.2, let me know. I can add it to the list of projects.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweet ride

J_T said:


> Well, I have two frags in my tank. They are testing the water. So far, they lasted more than two days. That is better than my last "test" lol.
> 
> If you have a design for version 2.2, let me know. I can add it to the list of projects.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


any SPS lasting more than 2 days is a good start! keep it up then you can go shopping for more SPS!!!!!

LOL! no design for ver. 2.2 yet! but once I do will definitely shoot it your way!


----------



## sig

wrong tank for beautiful corals. Shame on you . do not be cruel and give them bigger tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sweet ride

sig said:


> wrong tank for beautiful corals. Shame on you . do not be cruel and give them bigger tank


lol wish it was that easy! I also in need of bigger space!!!! when I get it then they can have one also!!! for now who needs frags!!!!


----------



## ReefABCs

Wow and Wow, corals are better than any tank I have seen running outside of a store. Very inspiring.


----------



## sweet ride

ReefABCs said:


> Wow and Wow, corals are better than any tank I have seen running outside of a store. Very inspiring.


Thanks ReefABCs!! You're to kind!


----------



## sweet ride

Here are a few update photos..... all taken under two ATI Coral+ and two Reef Brite one XHO and one normal output both are all blue.









this one was given to me as RR Avengers, as you can see it's completely different to what you would typically see when you google RR avengers - will ask Jay again to verify........









this one is suppose to be RR Red Dragon.....









this is what I was able to save about a year ago from my old blue tort. If I didn't know any better I would say this is not the same coral....









and this one is the RR Purple Dragon not purple at all.... this is more of my system than anything else as it was purple when I first got it..... hopefully it will bounce back.....


----------



## sweet ride

Here are a few update photos..... all taken under two ATI Coral+ and two Reef Brite one XHO and one normal output both are all blue.









grown from a frag, this is probably one of my bluest coral unfortunately it doesn't completely show in the photo.









this one was id'ed as exquisita acropora from a reliable source









here is the same coral last year as you can see the tips are stating to turn yellow/green. it's just not a pretty blue coral!









here is my icefire echinata with full polyp extention









here is the same icefire echinata without polyps


----------



## Flazky

Wow, amazing tank. Very clean and nice photos!


----------



## sweet ride

Flazky said:


> Wow, amazing tank. Very clean and nice photos!


thanks for the kind workds Flazky!!!!


----------



## Flexin5

great pics ian! sorry i couldn't come by this weekend but next weekend for sure.

OH and full tank show nao! lol


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> great pics ian! sorry i couldn't come by this weekend but next weekend for sure.
> 
> OH and full tank show nao! lol


Thanks Jay! no worries! you have to come over to get a FTS!


----------



## Flexin5

im bringing my camera dood..lol


----------



## explor3r

Your pictures are amazing, do you take pictures of other things different than corals and fish?


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> im bringing my camera dood..lol


still waitin!!!!



explor3r said:


> Your pictures are amazing, do you take pictures of other things different than corals and fish?


thanks Alex! photography is a one of my hobby!!! so for the most part it's photos of my kids, corals, still images and I've also done a couple of weddings.


----------



## sweet ride

As much as I like to view the system up close ie. my head right in to the glass!!!!! I also enjoy looking at the system a little further back, so I thought why not share it with you guys and see what you guys thing....

Here is my view from the left side. The TV in on this side of the room, and when ever the baseball game gets out of hand I find my watching the system more the game.









Here is the view from the right side. This is what everyone see when they first walk in to the room.


----------



## Jaysan

Thats a beaut! 
Hopefully I can come by to see this setup of yours soon


----------



## sweet ride

Jaysan said:


> Thats a beaut!
> Hopefully I can come by to see this setup of yours soon


Thanks Jay! Ya just hit me up when ever you want to check it out. am only a few minutes away from you.


----------



## Bayinaung

Man, REALLY nice corals and photos. 

I'm new to coral photograhy. What lens do you use for your close up shots? and what filters do you use on the lens? 

tanks


----------



## sweet ride

Bayinaung said:


> Man, REALLY nice corals and photos.
> 
> I'm new to coral photograhy. What lens do you use for your close up shots? and what filters do you use on the lens?
> 
> tanks


Thanks for the kind words Bayinaung!!!! I use a 100mm canon macro lens w/polarized filter.


----------



## Bayinaung

Man, I guess I need a macro lens. My zoom telephotos just don't do the job! Focusing is seemingly ok, but when blown up they are off. Well that's just one part of my problem. I need better lights for my tank too. I'm pretty happy with all the zoas and polyps I've found so far. Just can't show them here lol.


----------



## fesso clown

NIce to meet you today Ian, thank very much for the awesome tank tour/visit and great frags!


----------



## sweet ride

Bayinaung said:


> Man, I guess I need a macro lens. My zoom telephotos just don't do the job! Focusing is seemingly ok, but when blown up they are off. Well that's just one part of my problem. I need better lights for my tank too. I'm pretty happy with all the zoas and polyps I've found so far. Just can't show them here lol.


try playing around with your white balance as well. trust me am still learning....



fesso clown said:


> NIce to meet you today Ian, thank very much for the awesome tank tour/visit and great frags!


it was a pleasure chatting with you as well Jeff!!!


----------



## sig

Even sweet ride has GSP. 

these are beautiful when in the proper location

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sweet ride

sig said:


> Even sweet ride has GSP.
> 
> these are beautiful when in the proper location


thats right, they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

just to keep this post going, here are a few FTS taken mid year. A handful of the larger colonies have since been removed to make room for some of those SPS in the frag rack. As the holiday is upon us I will have some time to play around again with the camera!



















..... and for the folks that are looking for a few SPS frags you know I always have a few!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

here is my version of countdown to christmas!!!!










I will try to post a new photo everyday till christmas!


----------



## altcharacter

can't wait!!


----------



## goffebeans

What does your rock work sit on? Does it sit directly on the glass?


----------



## Flexin5

tank is looking fantastic ian!


----------



## Bayinaung

Dude, that tank of yours looks like two bonsai trees! I know I've seen a few bonsai inspired tanks but this looks the best man. How did you manage to fit so many of them into one spot?! 

looks really good.


----------



## explor3r

Beautiful thanks for sharing, now I want some of that candy


----------



## sweet ride

altcharacter said:


> can't wait!!


patience chicharon sir!!!!!



goffebeans said:


> What does your rock work sit on? Does it sit directly on the glass?


Yes! the rock-work does sit directly on the glass!



Flexin5 said:


> tank is looking fantastic ian!


Thanks buddy!!!!



Bayinaung said:


> Dude, that tank of yours looks like two bonsai trees! I know I've seen a few bonsai inspired tanks but this looks the best man. How did you manage to fit so many of them into one spot?!
> 
> looks really good.


Thanks for the kind words Bayinaung!!!! as per fitting so many on one spot, believe it or not when I was in the planning stage each tear was only suppose to have 3 to 4 pieces of corals not not like 10!!!! the rule is that If i can see a rock I can put corals!!!! and sometimes if the corals are flat then I can put corals on top!!!!!!



explor3r said:


> Beautiful thanks for sharing, now I want some of that candy


Thanks Alex!!!! Now that your adding more sticks to your system you can come and get them!!!! oh and I want some of those candy that you have also!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

As we continue to count down to Christmas here is todays photo!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

.... let's keep this thing going!!!


----------



## rburns24

To be sure....



sweet ride said:


> .... let's keep this thing going!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Today's photo of the day......


----------



## Taipan

Your aquascaping is awesome.......


----------



## sweet ride

Taipan said:


> Your aquascaping is awesome.......


Thanks Red!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

.... one more!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

less than a week to christmas!


----------



## sweet ride

here is todays photo....


----------



## zoapaly

Beautiful pink lemonade


----------



## sweet ride

zoapaly said:


> Beautiful pink lemonade


Thanks zoapaly!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

... home stretch! here is another one!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

4 days before christmas!!!!

here is todays photo!!!!










same coral in 2010 but under full light......


----------



## Bayinaung

If you got into fragging biz, you're gonna sell a lot of them with that photography of yours LOL.


----------



## sweet ride

Bayinaung said:


> If you got into fragging biz, you're gonna sell a lot of them with that photography of yours LOL.


LOL I do frag the SPS a lot, I just don't often post them as they get scooped up right-away!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

3 days to christmas!!!!!


----------



## deeznutz

How big is the icefire now Ian?


----------



## sweet ride

deeznutz said:


> How big is the icefire now Ian?


probably around 2" very slow grower.... however looks very nice!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

better late than never!!!!

2 days before christmas photo!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

Christmas Day post!!!


----------



## deeznutz

Ahhhh, look at all the goodies just waiting to be fragged. Are you around this weekend Ian?

-dan


----------



## sweet ride

deeznutz said:


> Ahhhh, look at all the goodies just waiting to be fragged. Are you around this weekend Ian?
> 
> -dan


Oh sure thing!!! ALMOST everything has a price!!!!! Anyways you have my number give me a call!!


----------



## deeznutz

Woohoo! I just had a kid on the 23rd. I need to get away for a bit 
You take milk money lol

I'll call you tomorrow and see where you are at, your tank must look amazing now. Not that it didn't before, but you pics show how mature the tank is getting.

Can't wait!

-dan


----------



## sweet ride

deeznutz said:


> Woohoo! I just had a kid on the 23rd. I need to get away for a bit
> You take milk money lol
> 
> I'll call you tomorrow and see where you are at, your tank must look amazing now. Not that it didn't before, but you pics show how mature the tank is getting.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> -dan


wow congratz Dan!!!

I know what you mean about the kids, got two of them myself!!!!

As per the system thanks! believe it or not the system have been trimmed a-lot over the last 6 to 9 months.... i'll probably take another 6 to 9 months before it gets full again!!!!!


----------



## deeznutz

Thanks man, excited to do it all over again.

You'll be lucky to have SPS colonies by the time I'm done fragging lol.

P.s wheres the glue lol

-dan


----------



## sweet ride

deeznutz said:


> Thanks man, excited to do it all over again.
> 
> You'll be lucky to have SPS colonies by the time I'm done fragging lol.
> 
> P.s wheres the glue lol
> 
> -dan


lol!!!! lucky me I only have a handful of colonies!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

_a handful of the forum members have seen the system over the last couple of months I hope this photos are representative of what you guys have seen!

here are some photos to get the thread back on track!_









_one of my first frag from a local reefer took forever to grow and color up_









_acquired from RR Canada as a yellow stag frag (sorry no fancy name!)_









_ice fire echinata that needs a little bit more light to get the cream body back_









_grafted montipora_









_no introduction needed! superman montipora!_









_green eyed dragon from RR Canada _









_yellow with pink tip body with green polyp (i think pocillopora) _









_random trio!_


----------



## sweet ride

_..... and for good measure here are a couple more!!!!_









_view from the far end during the day time_









_view from the far end again but this time with moonlight only_


----------



## Flexin5

looking good buddy!


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> looking good buddy!


thanks buddy! wish I can pull the trigger on an upgrade like you


----------



## Flexin5

sweet ride said:


> thanks buddy! wish I can pull the trigger on an upgrade like you


LOL ya right i'm going down in size. don't worry i'll be over soon to make your tank look alot more bare haha


----------



## sweet ride

Flexin5 said:


> LOL ya right i'm going down in size. don't worry i'll be over soon to make your tank look alot more bare haha


you might have a little less water but am sure it's going to be better than the other one!!!!!


----------



## sweet ride

_I think this page needs a few photos!_









_forest fire digitata in the shade almost no green tip are developing....._









_branching cyphastrea another coral in the shade....._









_the highly controversial RR jaw dropper......_









_pm....._









_my poor excuse for a zoa garden....._


----------



## sweet ride

_a few more!!_









_3/4 view under ReefBrite LED_









_FTS view under ReefBrite LED_


----------



## Marz

wowzers! I love sps tanks. Personally can't wait until I get more experienced.


----------



## sweet ride

Marz said:


> wowzers! I love sps tanks. Personally can't wait until I get more experienced.


start with some easy SPS birdsnest, montipora then you're all set! you'll never look back!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Your system is dangerously on the verge of being over stocked!!!


----------



## NovaRaven

sweet ride said:


> start with some easy SPS birdsnest, montipora then you're all set! you'll never look back!


+1

Yup! This is how I got started. I didn't think my nano was sps ready until I tried out the waters with a green birdsnest and a red montipora. Once they took off, I never looked back.

Good luck!


----------



## sweet ride

Sea MunnKey said:


> Your system is dangerously on the verge of being over stocked!!!


_lol! i do try to keep the system trimmed! unfortunately the more a trim the faster they grow! 
_



NovaRaven said:


> +1
> 
> Yup! This is how I got started. I didn't think my nano was sps ready until I tried out the waters with a green birdsnest and a red montipora. Once they took off, I never looked back.
> 
> Good luck!


_yup! baby steps!_


----------



## FragCave

Looking fantastic as usual must come and visit


----------



## Sea MunnKey

sweet ride said:


> _lol! i do try to keep the system trimmed! unfortunately the more a trim the faster they grow!
> _


Wouldn't mind getting some of your trimmings ...  Thx in advance ...


----------



## sweet ride

FragCave said:


> Looking fantastic as usual must come and visit


_thanks alex! ya just hit me up when you're in the area! _



Sea MunnKey said:


> Wouldn't mind getting some of your trimmings ...  Thx in advance ...


_just let me know when you want to stop over! I'll pm you!_


----------



## sweet ride

_Happy Holiday everyone!!!!!_


----------



## Sunstar

OMG it is so stunning.


----------



## bc1281

Any updates Sweet Ride?


----------

